# No more Harnesses for my Girls!!!!



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No more Harnesses for my Girls!!!! And I'm not kidding!!!!

OK so Smarty is not the nicest dog when she meets another dog on our walks. So being the ever trying to correct the behaviorist that I am, yesterday we went back to the Premier Easy Walk harnesses.

Never, I said Never, will one of my girls be put in a harness again. I had forgotten why I gave 3 little cut ones away. The reminded came when I spent the better part of last night just trying to attack a few of the tangles and matts when the harnesses rubbed. Both girls were a mess. These were little Galen’s first matts and she just did not understand what I was doing to her. 

How do you keep your dogs from the Harness matts? It can’t be just my two girls. Do you have to have very short coats? or is there a secret that I am missing?

At this point the most I will use will be the Gentle Leader Head collar to control Miss Smarty and Galen can just use her little red collar.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

The harnessess do mat Casper, but I take it off right after the walk and it seems to cause less matting. He pulls so hard at times, it is much easier and enjoyable to walk him with a harness.

And I did get Missy a harness and just started using it and it has not caused any matting yet. I have had it on her 6-7 times now.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Chico's harness does cause matting but so does everything so I am just keeping him short.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> The harnessess do mat Casper, but I take it off right after the walk and it seems to cause less matting. He pulls so hard at times, it is much easier and enjoyable to walk him with a harness.
> 
> And I did get Missy a harness and just started using it and it has not caused any matting yet. I have had it on her 6-7 times now.


My girls were only in them for about an hour for a 3 mile walk. I put them on when we get to the park and off when we get back in the car. What kind of harness do you use? The material it is made of?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I figure mats are a part of life for Tucker and I. Any harness I've used mats him up. Even the car ride when he's not moving much results in mats. Yet, he has begun coughing with any pressure whatsoever on his throat, so I don't dare NOT use a harness when we are out and about. If anyone has a solution I'd be ever so thankful if you share it. 

Tucker is in full coat, so I'm sure that is a large part of the problem. Lynn, what kind exactly do you have that you've not been having problems with?! :ear:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi~ Tori gets major mats from all of her harnesses (Puppia, step-in, regular "over-the-head", yap wrap) I've stopped using them for walks. I do use the Yap Wrap and the Puppia when she needs to be strapped into the car seat. She still gets mats but, since she's mostly sitting still when they're on, it's not as bad as when I used them to walk her.

I know Carole has a rolled leather harness she uses but, I'm not sure what the verdict is on it. I use a rolled leather collar for Tori's walks and the mats aren't too bad as long as I take it off as soon as we return. Tori's coat is more cottony and I think that invites the mats to form whenever anything rubs it.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rolled leather collars is what we normally use and I never have anything other than normal small matts. Nothing like the harnesses.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never had a problem with matting using a harness. I use the step-in type and only when we go for our walks.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never tried this (a collar works beautifully with Tango), but I have a suggestion.

Rather than using a harness, what about those cute little vests/sweaters with a d-ring on the back? Anybody know what I'm talking about?

They would fit much differently, with sleeves coming down over part of the legs, and a portion of the body in the clothing. And it's actually clothing, not just straps like a harness.

Has anybody tried that? Would it work?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

kudo2u said:


> I've never tried this (a collar works beautifully with Tango), but I have a suggestion.
> 
> Rather than using a harness, what about those cute little vests/sweaters with a d-ring on the back? Anybody know what I'm talking about?
> 
> ...


My experience has been that the more fur covered, the more mats occur. I never put a sweater or jacket on Tori unless it has a silky liner.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Lynn, what kind exactly do you have that you've not been having problems with?! :ear:


Puppia,
I use Puppia harnesses on both of them, does mat Casper a little and doesn't mat Missy...but Missy really does not do much matting. I do comb/brush Missy almost everyday, maybe that is what helps.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Puppia,
> I use Puppia harnesses on both of them, does mat Casper a little and doesn't mat Missy...but Missy really does not do much matting. I do comb/brush Missy almost everyday, maybe that is what helps.


Nope, I can definitely say that brushing every day doesn't necessarily cut down on matting with a harness. Ha! I brush Tucker every day. So, it probably comes down to how easily they mat in the first place. Sigh...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had the same experiences as Leslie and have also stopped the harness. Vinny and Gabby have soft roller leather collars that slip over their heads. Lulu's is the harder rolled leather because she got the slip over one caught in her teeth once. They all have their collars on 24/7 because the magnet on them open the doggy door. The collars seem to cause very little matting but the harness was terrible for matting.
Also, like Leslie said, the more the area of fur being rubbed the worse the mats. So sweater like ones are out of the question for us.
Carole


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I HATE MATS! I just got Marley the martingale collar. It's the kind with lupine webbing and a chain for the martingale part. He needs it for correction when we go walking since he's become a real booger about pulling and barking at everything and everyone. By the time we finish the walk he has a mat on the back of his neck the size of a softball  For now correcting him and trying to get him under control is the more important thing so I guess, i'll just have to deal with the mat.

I've really been eyeballing those puppycuts lately.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

> How do you keep your dogs from the Harness matts? It can't be just my two girls. Do you have to have very short coats?


Simple, we don't use the harness. Harnesses, clothes, coats.... everything mats his coat. I had to decide between clothes long hair and keeping his hair long won.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

juliav said:


> Simple, we don't use the harness. Harnesses, clothes, coats.... everything mats his coat. I had to decide between clothes long hair and keeping his hair long won.


Thank you that is exactly where I am, but was beginning to think it was just my dogs matting. Most of the forum seemed to use harnesses. I never put clothes on dogs except for short periods in costume.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I generally only put collars/harnesses on mine when we go for walks or in the car. A few weeks ago we went for a trip in the motor home so Emma was in her harness a LOT that week. She has never been that matted in her life! It was a disaster! :Cry: I tried to stay on top of the mats nightly, but it was impossible.

Carole, where did you find your rolled leather harnesses?

Beverly


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I use both harnesses and harness dresses on Cocotini for walks only. She is in full coat and will get little mats on her belly and under her arms, but very little else mats up. I think the different hair types mat more easily than others. She will mat more with the dresses than with only the harness, but I do brush her daily (sometimes twice a day-which she doesn't mind), so I keep any matts under control.

Forgot to add that I use Susan Lanci harnesses. They are a very soft ultrasuede. Cocotini is very small and she used to only make them for small dogs, but she has some new ones out now that would work for more of the havanese- a step in type. You can see them at www.gwlittle.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Thank you that is exactly where I am, but was beginning to think it was just my dogs matting. Most of the forum seemed to use harnesses. I never put clothes on dogs except for short periods in costume.


Kodi only wears a harness in the car, but he's sitting still then, so I don't think it rubs much. On walks, I just use a collar, but for the most part, he's good on just the collar. He needs some corrections here and there if he gets excited, but most of the time he walks on a relatively loose lead.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My girls have two different coat types. Smarty is super soft and cottony, she does get the little balls that if not kept in check will be come a mat. Knock on wood, Galen's coat is totally different, very little undercoat so almost no mats.

In the halters I've used they both mat under the front legs and across the chest. Ultra suede or the wider harnesses might not rub as much.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm all ears here. I use harnesses and we do have matting problems. Bentley pulls so much on walks I wouldn't dare use a collar. If I take them off immediately and comb out as soon as possible, it elminates a lot but not fool proof for sure. I am thinking/considering the rolled leather harnesses too and anxious to hear other people's experience with them.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I stopped using my harness about a week ago. George is only 6 months old and had several mats. He doesnt pull that much so I'm just not using the harness except in special circumstances. I can imagine what it would be like when he is older.


----------



## hvapuppy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> No more Harnesses for my Girls!!!! And I'm not kidding!!!!
> At this point the most I will use will be the Gentle Leader Head collar to control Miss Smarty and Galen can just use her little red collar.


I don't like the harness, for training good leash behavior...I think the gentle leader is ideal. the GL worked wonders with my border collie.

harness is necessary for dogs with trachea problems etc...but otherwise, gl is great... i make a fleece covered gentle leader i call a fleecie halter...so the webbing does not rub hard against my collies face.

:couch2:


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't understand...is this something that happens when the adult coat comes in? Mojo is 7 months old, not yet trimmed at all, and has never had a single mat. He is in a harness for every walk, twice a day, and in the car.

The harness I use is mesh and ultrasuede.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Never used a harness here. I don't think a dog learns to stop pulling when you use a harness. It doesn't hurt them to pull as hard as they can, so they continue doing it. I use a rolled leather collar only. I did have other collars before, but these ones are the best for avoiding mats. When I walk them and they either pull ahead or drag behind, a quick upward jerk of the leash usually does the trick to 'snap' them back to attention and walking properly. If Ricky had a harness, I could pull 'til the cows come home and it wouldn't help! lol


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My boys walk with their harnesses and they all wear them in the car, but no matting. Maybe it's because they are adults and I keep them pretty short.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My Girls are in fairly full coats. The harnesses I used were the Gentle Walker. Under the front legs and across the chest were full of mats.

I also like the Gentle Leader collar. It keeps Smarty from marking every spot, I’ve not used it on Galen. For everyday they use rolled leather collars.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> I don't understand...is this something that happens when the adult coat comes in? Mojo is 7 months old, not yet trimmed at all, and has never had a single mat.


HA!!! yes, there is something when the adult coat comes in! Based on his age, he might have a special Christmas surprise in mind for you! Do a search on "blowing coat". Woe is me. That's all I have to say. Those puppy cuts are looking very appealing right now!


----------

